# Hand Plane Help



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

After not having worked with hand planes in about 20 odd years, I recently bought two Groz hand planes, a no.4 and a no.5, they look beautiful, almost a shame to take them out of their wrapping. Unfortunately I don't have a clue how they work! Anyone know of any video tutorials I can watch? Specifically how to strip them down and sharpen, then put back together. Thanks.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Do a google search or Youtube search on Rob Cosman...he is a hand tool guru and has interesting thoughts on sharpening that will save you considerable time. Went to a demo of his where he took a plane, and within 5 minutes, including sharpening, was taking shavings off a hard maple board that were flooating to the ground like feathers.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sure you tube has quite a bit on hand planes. When I was learning Jim Kingshott's Bench Planes and David Charlesworth's hand planes (Part 1 on sharpening and Part 2 on Hand Plane Techniques) videos were useful. Rob Cosman's video came along later, but he has some good stuff. Garrett Hack has a good book also. There's a learning curve but it's worth the effort.

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/S28-96.htm

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1320


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks guys. I spent last evening watching youtube videos till I got square eyes lol. Can't wait till the end of work before playing with the planes.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds great. Remember two things. One is that the blade must be very sharp and sharpened at an appropriate angle. Second, project the blade through the mouth no more than about three to four thousands of an inch. In fact, it's easier to set the depth of cut by starting out with the blade slightly protracted and gradually approach cutting depth. Good Luck!


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

As some else recommended, Garret Hacks book is well worth reading. I thought I knew a lot about handplanes but I learned an amazing amount of "new" information that I wish I had years ago.


----------

